# 1      ?
,      2010?

----------


## Leila

,  .      .

----------

,         ....

----------



----------


## Robin_zon

> ,         ....


 1      ,     1  2009 .           . 

=================================================================

      .

"  ", 05.12.1994, N 32, . 3301,
" ", N 238-239, 08.12.1994.
   ,   , .     .


: .
   - 01.07.2009.
- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -
,     30.12.2008 N 312-,     1  2009 .

 ,       , .      N 6,    N 8  01.07.1996.

          .    30.11.1994 N 52-.

 ,              .

"    ( )"  30.11.1994 N 51-
(    21.10.1994)
(.  30.12.2008)
( .  .,     01.07.2009)

----------


## Leila

> ,         ....


  .  ,     - ,          ..

   30.12.2008 N 312-
"               "
(    24.12.2008)

----------


## komar

> 


...
 :Hmm:

----------


## Leila

*komar*,   ,    ,  -   :Smilie:

----------


## amd

> *komar*,   ,    ,  -


    .      . :Frown:

----------

,      ,       ?

----------


## Leila

- ?

----------

> ,      ,       ?


,   .

--------------------------------------------
: ",         ,       ."

----------

-    ,       -     .  !
 ,            ?    ,       ,      .?
        ,      ?       ,  -

----------


## Leila

> ,       ,      .?


 -,    ?     .   (  )       .



> ,      ?       ,  -


     :           . ,     ,      .     .

----------

> -,    ?     .   (  )       .
> 
> .


  , ,     ,       .           ,           "",     ??

----------


## Leila

> , ,     ,       .


     ,    ,  ,    . ,              .



> ,           "",     ??


  ?

----------

,        ,     .   ,     ?

----------


## astral

( )       ...  5 .    ?    ..?         -?

----------


## Leila

> ,        ,     .   ,     ?


   . 2 . 11      "               ,     ,        ".

----------


## sic

> ( )       ...  5 .    ?    ..?         -?


-

----------


## amd

> -


, ,      .        . , ,  ,   ,  ,  .     , ,        ,         1   .    ,  ,  ,   .            .

----------


## sic

*amd*  - !

----------


## komar

01.07.2009   ,    . 5 . 5   312-

----------


## amd

[


> 01.07.2009   ,    . 5 . 5


  ,    ?    ?

----------


## komar

, .    ,          "  "    (..     )   .  "  "      .

----------


## amd

> ,


 5.   
)    ()  



 19  2002 . N 439
                                                     --T-T-T-T-T-
                                              N Ц14001
                                                     L-+-+-+-+-+--



                 -
                         <1>
   2.     -                                                    

   3.      (  ) 



  1.     -  
  2.     ( ) 
    .  .5      ,         .      .

----------

. 
.
        ?   -   ,  .  312-       ,        "",       ,           ? 
     -  "" ?  ,        ,    (   "+" -  ),       - "       ?".       , ..             .
    " ",     01.07.2009 .,                 " ".          01.01.2010 .,          (.59  " ").
.

----------


## amd

> ,        ,    (   "+" -  ),       - "       ?".       , ..             .
>     " ",     01.07.2009 .,                 " ".          01.01.2010 .,


  :Big Grin:   ,   


> 


 .

----------


## komar

> .  .5      ,         .      .


    ,      ?

----------


## amd

> ,      ?


   .   ,          , ..    ,           .          .             .

----------


## komar

> 


_      ,       ?_

     .         -  .

----------


## k3n

> .


.  1- . 
:
 4
     8  2001   129-         ....
1)   1  5:
)     ,                   ,     ,             ,   ,   ,    ;

        .       ,       ..  .

----------


## amd

> , **    ,  ** , *  ,   ,    ;*


,    .


> 


?    ,   .



> .


    .    .

----------


## komar

> ,


      " ".
      -  .   .

----------


## k3n

> .    .


    ...     ,      ,      .    ,            . 
PS.       .

----------


## amd

> .


, ?

----------


## amd

> ,      ,


2.    :
     ;
         ;

      ,     ,   .     "     "    ,  .   .    ,     .

----------


## komar

> , ?


.    .   .

----------


## amd

> .    .   .


, -, ?

----------


## komar

,      .

----------

> 2.    :
>      ;
>          ;
> 
>       ,     ,   .     "     "    ,  .   .    ,     .


...       17001   .         ....       ?
 ...          ..        ,       .
   ,      .

----------


## amd

> ,      .


!          . ""   ,     .      .     ,   ,    .

----------


## komar



----------

> 


      ?   ,   !

----------


## amd

! -      :Frown:

----------


## komar

. 5 . 5   312-

----------


## amd

> . 5 . 5   312-


,    ,    "".  ,         . , ,  ?

----------


## komar

. 5 . 5 ...
(       )

----------


## amd

> . 5 . 5 ...
> (       )


,  .       ?   .   25 ,    25 . 1         312-.    ?     25    , ?

----------


## komar

,       :Smilie: 
 ,   . 5  ,       .

----------


## amd

> ,      
>  ,   . 5  ,       .


    .  .5     .    .12 14-          ,        ,    ,    ,    . ..    ,     ,    .  , . 52   
3.             ,   ,  , -    ,   ,   .       ()             ,     .
 ,    (-)      .     ,  -.

----------


## komar

,      .
    ,       ,  "" (  )    .   ,  .  ...  :Smilie:

----------


## amd

> ,


!     .


> ...


. .    .   ?   ?

----------


## amd

, ,  ..

----------


## komar

> 


    .     .  :Smilie:

----------


## amd

> .


 ,   ? -,   .     ,      !

----------


## komar

.   ,     ?  :Smilie:

----------


## amd

, , ,   .  ,    . :Frown:

----------


## KalinAA

,    ,            ,  :
1)        ; 
2)               .

----------


## amd

> ,    ,            ,  :
> 1)        ; 
> 2)               .


 :yes:      6 .2 .12  .     .           ,

----------


## KalinAA

,   !!!!! :Big Grin:

----------


## KalinAA

!
1)              ?
2)     (  ),   ,    ???     ?

----------


## amd

> !


  :Frown:

----------


## KalinAA

!!!    ,      ...

----------

> 


      ,    .

----------


## KalinAA

...   ""!

----------


## amd

> ""!





> !!!


  :Big Grin:

----------


## KalinAA

!!!!!!
 :Smilie:

----------


## amd

> !!!!!!


 , ,   ,

----------


## KalinAA

,       ???             ,    ,     . :Wink:

----------


## KalinAA

" ,  " -     :Embarrassment:

----------


## amd

> ,     .


 ,     ,       - , ,  ,  .  ,    ,   ,  .

----------


## KalinAA

!!!!!!!!  :Wow:        ?!  ???!!!

----------

,     ,         ?

----------


## 1

,           - ,  ,   .  ,   ,  , ,    ,    .        ,     . 
       .

----------

!

----------

....   -     1  2,    2,    .          ... :Confused:

----------


## Leila

> ....   -     1  2,   2,    .          ...


   - .   -  .

----------

...     ,    )))?      ...  :Wow:

----------

-  ,           ???        ??? :Frown:

----------


## Arif

?  ,  .

----------


## 73

,    ,   2002 ,          ..............

----------

,        -    312-,     ,  ,      ,       ???       ... :Frown:

----------


## 73

> ,        -    312-,     ,  ,      ,       ???       ...


+1
, ,    ,        ,  ,      1 ?

----------


## dr_oplet

.   almira

----------


## agava300

> ,      2010?


  . (     )


  :

1.      . 
2.        ,            . 
3.           . 
4.  ,              ,         . 
5.                        .                               .           ,        . 
6.    10.000 . 
7.       "    " - " ". 
8.            ,      ,                 ,   . 
9.              .   ,            ,      .    -  . 
10.                     ,     .     ,          ,         . 
11.            ,             ,  .                    . 
12.        .                    ,    (   ,        ,     ).                         . 
13.        ,     . 
14.    .  :                     ,   .         .
________________________________________


   ,   01.07.2009.,       ,      " ",   - ,       ,           ,       ,      . ,         ,  .     ,        ..         ,        2004.,    .

----------

08.02.1998. 14-           ( ).
 30   2008         8  1998  N 14- "    ",      λ. 
  	                     ,       .         .         ,   ,          .             ( .     08.12.2003 N 169-,  29.06.2004 N 58-,  22.08.2004 N 122-,  02.11.2004 N 127-,  01.07.2005 N 78-,  30.06.2006 N 93-,  29.12.2006 N 258-,  26.06.2007 N 118-,  02.10.2007 N 225-,  18.10.2007 N 230-,   25.12.2008 N 281-,  30.12.2008 N 306-,  30.12.2008 N 312-,  .,     30.12.2001 N 194-,  24.12.2002 N 176-,  23.12.2003 N 186-),    .       :
-           ,   ,   ,            ;
-   ,    ,       ,          (. 15 );
-         ,     .
     :
-              ,     ,      ,  ,           (.16 ).
               ? 
         ,   ( ,     ,   ),  ?  
           ?
             .

1.      ,                   ,       ,   ,      26.07.2006 135-     ( .    01.12.2007 N 318-,  29.04.2008 N 58-,  30.06.2008 N 108-,  08.11.2008 N 195-),         . 
      ,         ( ),   (),   () ,   ( ),  ()  ()    ()     ,  3 .               6 .           ( ),  ()  ()    ()     ,  150 . ,         ,           (),   () ;
-   ( )        ,    ( )      1/3        ,       ( )             1/3      .             ;
-           ( ),     1/3      50%      ,    ( )      50%  ;
-           ( ),     50%     2/3      ,    ( )      2/3   ( 28    );
  ,                  . 
  .                            1.500 - 2.500 .;    -  3.000  - 5.000 .;    -  100.000  500. 000 . (.19.8    ),          (.2 . 34    ).                    (1)    (.2 .181  ).

2.1.             λ ( ,     ,   ).
  λ      ,     .        ,   , ,     ( , )  ,     25%   .              ,        .               .      ,  25%,       .
         .       ( ),             ,      .  ,     ,           ,    .
    .   ,        λ          .

2.2. ,         ( ) , ,      ,           ,        (20)            ,          .
  ,    .  ,               λ          .

       3.  .4 .21   λ            ,  ,               ,        . 
  ,                   .    ,         ,      ()       (3)   ,             ,           .

4.  .  . 9 . 1 . 1    10.12.2003  173-      ,                        ,          ,     ,           .
 . 2  3 . 14    10.12.2003  173-      ,              .
      ?    . 3.2 . 3 . II    N 117-             ,     ( )     5000 .      ,       .
             ,        () ,                         4.000 .   5.000 .;    -        (. 6 . 15.25 ).

----------


## Polza

> .


   . 27 -    .  -      .

----------

,               ?

----------

., ?

----------


## Leila

> ,               ?


  .



> ., ?


,  ,    :Wink:

----------

> ,  ,


 - ?! :Smilie:

----------

-  ,     !?    !   ,  ,   ...   ... 
 ?     -      (    )?    :Embarrassment:

----------


## alecsa

,          .
 ,                ,        ,   -     ,   ,        (  ),     ,     ,            .
   , ,          ,       ? ? -    ,   ,       .   2010       ?



> -


  - 0,5 %   ,

----------


## alecsa

,  .    ,            (     ),    (     ).     ?
   ,      ?   ,

----------


## alecsa

14.    ,           , ,    ,              *      ,     ,*           ,   ,     ,                   .
       ?

----------


## alecsa

:



12.             *    ,*           ,   ,    ,               .

15.   ** ,           , ,    ,      ,          ,  ,   14  ,                   .




5.   *          1  * ,   ,    "", "" - "",              2   ,   ,    "" - "",          , ,   .  ,      1            ,           ,   VI   .

..          ,      ( ),   ,    .

,   ,

----------


## amd

> -  ,     !?    !   ,  ,   ...   ... 
>  ?     -      (    )?


.  3  .   !    .  ,    . ! , !

----------


## zzz131

,           - 10000 .

----------


## alecsa

333.24.       
5)    ,    ,          , - 0,5   ,    300     20*000 /

----------

"  ,    !  ,!"  :Big Grin:

----------


## 73

> ,        
>   - 0,5 %   ,


  0.5,

----------


## alecsa

> ,  ,   ...


  , .   . 

 333.25.          
5)        ,  ,   ,  ,    ,      7-10  .                ,      7-10  .
10) * ,    7 - 9  ,  -;*
  ,         (?)




> ,     ,





> ,          ,  ,   14  ,


  :Frown:

----------


## amd

> , .   .


,    !    -200 ,   1000 (  )

----------


## alecsa

> ,    !


  - .  -,    ,          ?

----------


## amd

> 


 , , . ,            .

       ,  ,
             , ,    ()  ,

----------


## alecsa

> , ,    ()  ,


 

  ()  - (),    7-10  .*     ( 7-9  ).

    -   
 9  2008*. N*03-05-05-03/20
    -   
 1* 2006*. N*03-06-03-05/59

 -            .  ,   -  ,       ,      ,  ,   ,      .           .
,     ,        .         -

----------


## amd

> .         -


,  .  , -    . ,   ,     ,   ,  ,  .    ,   .   ,     ,  - , .   ,   .   .      .      ,     .

----------


## alecsa

> ,


 ,      .  -      -         .     -         ,               ,  ,          .  ,  .

----------


## amd

> .


  ?     !


> ,  .


 .        .

----------


## alecsa

> ?     !


    .        .      ,   01.07.02.,  ,    .
   ,          ,           .



> .


.   .    ,    ,      .      (  )         .         ?

----------


## dr_oplet

> 


     ,      ,     .

----------


## 73

.59 .3  14 

    (   ),                     ,         ,     ,        ,         .

----------


## alecsa

> .59 .3 14


,  , .      :Embarrassment:

----------


## dr_oplet

,  " ".     ,  01    1000000       .  ,     .

----------


## amd

> .59 .3  14 
> 
>     (   ),                     ,         ,     ,        ,         .


, 
 - ,    .   ,     1998 . 312-    .         . ,   312-,     .

----------


## 73

59      .
  ,      ?

----------


## alecsa

> ,     1998


, - .  59      ,  ,      ,      1998 . ,    - ,       .

----------


## amd

> , .


   ,   ,     .


> 


     -   .


> 


 !  :Big Grin:

----------


## amd

> ,      ?


,  312-   . 
 5
3.             ,         ,             (    )     8  1998  N 14- "    " (    )   ,       .
,  ! ,  -,     .    .59. 312-    14-   .   ,    , .  , ,   312-,     .        . ,     . 59 .3  ?       1  1999 .! :Big Grin: 


 ,     .     .    120-,     .     ,    ,  .

----------


## dr_oplet

--  .        -- -  .

----------


## amd

> 


 ?    ?  ,      ,   .        .     ,   ,

----------


## rina461

-,         ?   ,    ,    ?          : .    -   .       : ,  ?  -    ,        .  :Embarrassment:

----------


## .

*rina461*,        .  -?  ,  ,        .

----------

> .    -


 ,   ...
 ,     ,   ,    !

----------


## Lari-Karlson

> "     "    ,  .


 amd,   , ,   " ",   46 .     (  ):    ,  46         ?  ,          (    ), ,    ,      ,     46    ,    . , , .          :Wow: .    .   ,      ,       ,         .,  ,       ,   ,    ,   ? 
   ,      :Embarrassment: ?

----------


## .

*Lari-Karlson*,      ?   :Frown:

----------

> ,    ,


!



> ?


 !

----------


## rina461

,            ,            ? ..    . ,     !!!  :Wow:

----------

> ,            ,            ? ..    . ,     !!!


    ?

----------


## rina461

rina461,        .  -?  ,  ,        .
     !     .   - .      !      01.01.2010 - -?  :Wow:

----------


## )))

!!!
    .   , ,   -   10.03.09,   .,  ,          ????  !!!

----------

,  ?

----------


## )))

)))

----------

?      !

----------


## )))

...)))

----------

?- 
    , 
, ,   , 
   - ? 

     ! 
  ,   ,- 
  ,  
    . 

 , ,  , 
     ,- 
  , , 
   . 

  ,  
   ,  ! 
 !.   ? 
,   !!?

----------


## 7777777

. ,    (  !!!)      -  .   ,   ,      ,   !!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## komar

> ,           - 10000 .


         .         .

----------


## dr_oplet

> . ,    (  !!!)      -  .   ,   ,      ,   !!!!!!!!!!!


 -- .

----------


## 7777777

> -- .


   (  ....)? 
 ?

----------

> (  ....)? 
>  ?


   ?   ?
  ,   !

----------


## eduard-ufa

> . ,    (  !!!)      -  .   ,   ,      ,   !!!!!!!!!!!


 ?

----------


## 7777777



----------


## ab2093

> . ,    (  !!!)      -  .   ,   ,      ,   !!!!!!!!!!!



   08.08.2001 N 129-
(.  30.12.2008)
"       "
(    13.07.2001)
( .  .,     01.01.2009)

 6.        
( .    23.06.2003 N 76-)

1.      ** ,   ,           .
  ,      ,  ,    ,                ,         ,     .              ,        .
( .    23.12.2003 N 185-)
2.                 :
    ;
*  (),     ;*

:
            () +       . 200 .       . 5  .
   -        .       (   ),   .

...

----------


## 77

20.            ,             N 2   ,  :
        N 5   .        : "";
  (),      ;
    .                  .

  :
1.	 (   ,          )
2.	    400 . (   )
       1 (    , ..       ).

----------


## 7777777

!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Olesja2000

,         ,       ?

----------


## 73

,  13001   ,    .

----------

#137

!

----------

, ,        ,     ???

----------


## 2

,

----------


## k3n

> 08.08.2001 N 129-
> (.  30.12.2008)
> "       "
> (    13.07.2001)
> ( .  .,     01.01.2009)
> 
>  6.        
> ( .    23.06.2003 N 76-)
> 
> ...


   ,  ,       5.  ,       .
  .1   :
)           ;

  ,       ,    ,

----------

" "
   . (    - )
-205  19.07.09 . ( 33!!!)

----------

..

----------


## .



----------


## 73

,       ( )

----------


## (*_*)

> ,       ( )


         -      30  2008 .      ...  ?

----------



----------

,   30 ,   90.   ,   .

----------


## Iriska

> " "
>    . (    - )
> -205  19.07.09 . ( 33!!!)


    ?

----------

.  -   ( 22.07.09) -  12!!!! -205!

----------


## .

8  1998  N 14- "    " (   , 1998, N 7, . 785; 2009, N 1, . 20)  :
1)   3  8  ""   "";
2)   21:
)  6    :
"                            .";
)  11    :
"11. ,           ,   .         .
             ,   23  26   ,                     24   ,                        5 - 7  .
  ,  ,              ,           ,      ,           ,     ,  ,     ,               .                              .";
)   14:
    ",                   " ;
    "  "   "       ";
)     15  ",                   " ;
3)   3  22:
)     "  "   "       ",    : "                                  .";
)     "        " ;
4)   23:
)  4  7   "              18  21   ";
)     8  " ,             "   " ,   2  6.1  , ",  "  , "   "    , ";
5)    5  31.1   ""   " ";
6)   2  33:
)  13   "  ";
)      : "  2, 5 - 7, 11  12   ,                              .";
7)   43:
)      1 ;
)   3:
    ;
   :
"           ,                          .";
)   4 - 6  :
"4.            ()                 ,              ,      .          ,            ,   ,            .
5.     ( )                  ,       ,  .           ,       ,             .
          ( )       ,     ,                    .
6.     ,   ,        (  ,          ),          ,          .";
8)  5  45    :
"5. ,                ,          .
       ,     ,        .
       ,                ,       :
  ,            ,         , ,           ,      ;
 ,                ,    ,       ;
             ,   ,              ,    1  ;
     ,                        .";
9)  5  46    :
"5.  ,         ,          .
                .
        ,         ,       :
  ,       ,         , ,           ,      ;
 ,                ,    ,       ;
             ,    ;
     ,                        .";
10)   50:
)    "   ";
)   3  4  :
"3.              ,    ,      ,                 ,        .
4.           ,   1  3  .                        .           . ,      ,       .";
11)    5  51    :
"5.                           ,         ,    .          ,            ,              .                             ,        -        .".

----------


## 73

:
"                            .";

    ?  ?

----------

,      21 !   :   ???         ,  2   ...     15 ,      ,   .

----------


## .

.     15- ,   ?  ? 
,

----------


## (*_*)

> .     15- ,   ?  ? 
> ,


  , 
.

----------

,    21    :
  15
1.               ,    1 - 6     ""  7  6,  7, 8  13   .
2.  1 - 6     ""  7  6,  8  13             .
3.  7                  .

----------


## .

.         -           ( 01.07...) . 
         .
  ?

----------

.,  ?      ""  7  6    (  ) -     ,    ???   -       ....

----------


## .

> .,  ?      ""  7  6    (  ) -     ,    ???   -       ....


2.  1 - 6     ""  7  6,  8  13             .

   ,

----------

"" . 7 . 6  . 8-11 . 6 -     ,     ?

----------


## .

> "" . 7 . 6  . 8-11 . 6 -     ,     ?


    ,             .

----------

., ...   !        , ..      30     ,       3 !!!    ,   (?)

----------


## .

15

1.               ,    1 - 6     ""  7  6,  7, 8  13   .
2.  1 - 6     ""  7  6,  8  13             .
3.  7                  .

----------

.,   .   ,         90 ,         169 "         "  :Smilie:  ,   .         :Smilie:

----------


## mnogofirm

> :
> "


   ,         .   ,      :            .    -      (   . ),     -   ,     ,  .

----------


## mnogofirm

(      :Stick Out Tongue:  )  23          - .     !   :yes:

----------

, ,         ( 14001,      ?)     ? 
       ,           ?

----------


## stas



----------

,    !!!
..        14001  ,  ,    ? (  )      ?   , !!!

----------


## astral

..,     ,  21 ?

----------


## usac

> ..,     ,  21 ?


 -  ,  :Cry: 
   .

----------


## .

> -  , 
>    .


 ?         ,     23 0?

----------


## vesnas

,   ,       (    - )   ,   ?     ....

----------


## Polza

, ,     . 13,       (  ).    .    13-     (         ,   )?     14-  -    ?     -   ?

----------

> , ,     . 13,       (  ).    .    13-     (         ,   )?     14-  -    ?     -   ?


    ,      ,  14  .   14-   ...-...

----------


## Polza

, ,     -    .
    , !   15.11.2001. ,  01.07.2002          ,   01.07.2002 (  57001,     26.11.2002).             "  "   ? 15.11.2001?      ?

----------



----------

> (      )  23          - .     !


 -  ,  .
    ?

----------

> ,      ,  14  .   14-   ...-...


    , ,    14     13- (  )?

----------


## Polza

> 


? ,  ,  ,      , ..  ... , ,  - ?!

----------

-  ,     2001  ,

----------


## amd

> -  ,  .
>     ?


205- . 15

----------

**,    ,     ,      14 ,    .            13  ,      14-.

----------


## Polza

> -  ,     2001  ,


,   :Smilie:   !  :Smilie: )

----------

> **,    ,     ,      14 ,    .            13  ,      14-.


  ""   13 :        .   14- .  :Wink:

----------

> ,          .


   , ,  !?


       ,    .






 1  2009       ,     30.12.2008 .  312- ( ).    ,   ,     .

  -        (. 4 . 5 ).       ,     ,   ,          . 

     .  1   1  2010         ,          14-     .       1  2010         (. 2 . 5 ). 

      ? 

     ,     ,        .     ,  1  2009     ,                  ().           ,    . 

  ,   ,  ,            ,     .  ,    ,   . 

     .             . ,    ,    ,       400 .  ,  ,      , ? , . -             (. 12   14-     ). 

  ,   1  2010          ?   (,  )    ,    ,   . 

 ,                   8  1998   14-     ,   ,                  ,           .          ,          ()     ,           ,     ,           . 

,       129- (. 4.1 . 9)                 (  )      . 

 ,

----------

:        ,   - ?    !

----------

! , ,               ,       ?        ?

----------

, , ,    ?????

" 15

1.               ,    1 - 6     ""  7  6,  7, 8  13   .
2.  1 - 6     ""  7  6,  8  13             .
3.  7                  ".

----------


## tashemetova

,    :          400  ( ),     -   :Confused:      25  ,    27,    15.       ,       - -     ,     -.  . :Dezl:

----------

